# My handsome boys!



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

These are my two kids, Lewis and Clark. They are brothers, Clark's stripe doesn't quite make it to his tail but Lewis' does. Also, Clark is the "meatier" of the two! I took these this morning during breakfast/coffeetable time.










http://


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

They are beautiful! I like the pie pan idea. <-- Stealing it! :lol:


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I like that idea too. It'd be nice to fill with water and some little veggies for a hot summer day.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

AWWW! they are so cute!! i love their colours!! and their names! 
ttyl,
skitza


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! The pie pan is a heavy ceramic one so it's nearly impossible to tip over. I've tried it with and without peas (which are their favorite) and either way, they just dive right in! But God forbid I give Clark a bath, you'd think I was drowning him! (Lewis doesn't mind bathtime at all.)


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: My handsome boys! New Photo!*








I just had to add this new photo I took over the weekend while my daughter had the boys on her bed.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG SO CUTE!!!

-Rozaylia


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

That last photo is just adorable!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Randi said:


> That last photo is just adorable!


 For some reason it remind me of an album cover, haha... :lol:


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

beautiful colors and markings!! =]


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! I fell in love all over again after taking that photo. I just wish it wasn't blurry 

and Randi - it reminds me of one too. Especially with little Lewis in the background with that kissable look on his face.


----------

